# company lost my cheque



## slingblade (2 Dec 2010)

Hi,
    Paid a supplier to supply some items which would take 6 weeks.
Gave them 2 cheques each one for half the amount.
Second cheque post dated.

They cashed the first one but have now informed me that they have lost the second cheque.

I've confirmed that it was not cashed.

Do i need to issue a new cheque?

thanks
John


----------



## DB74 (2 Dec 2010)

Why wouldn't you issue a new cheque?

Just cancel the old one.


----------



## john martin (2 Dec 2010)

Yes ,you should cancel the lost cheque and issue another cheque.


----------



## slingblade (2 Dec 2010)

sorry for now being clearer.
Yes i know i can cancel the old one but have i already legally paid?
Is there a legal obligation to issue a new cheque?


----------



## runner (2 Dec 2010)

You havent paid!
If you really want exactitude, deduct the cost of cancelling the cheque from the balance.


----------



## callybags (2 Dec 2010)

slingblade said:


> Is there a legal obligation to issue a new cheque?


 
No, but don't expect to get the goods.


----------



## Mpsox (3 Dec 2010)

Place a stop on the cheque and issue a new one, minus any banking charges you've incurred. You haven't paid for the goods as a post-dated cheque is of no value


----------

